# Concerti e Covid-19: il futuro sarà il drive in.



## admin (22 Aprile 2020)

Come riportato da Mediaset, il futuro dei concerti musicali, ai tempi del Covid-19, potrebbe essere un ritorno agli anni '80. Ovvero, al drive in. Tutti seduti all'interno delle proprie macchine ad ascolta, dal vivo, il concerto dell'artista preferito. E' questa la soluzione alla quale stanno lavorando diversi produttori musicali italiani ed esteri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il futuro dei concerti musicali, ai tempi del Covid-19, potrebbe essere un ritorno agli anni '80. Ovvero, al drive in. Tutti seduti all'interno delle proprie macchine ad ascolta, dal vivo, il concerto dell'artista preferito. E' questa la soluzione alla quale stanno lavorando diversi produttori musicali italiani ed esteri.



Mi pare abbastanza impossibile. Il nostro è un settore morto fino al vaccino. 
Aspettiamo senza troppi patemi d’animo e ci dedichiamo alla famiglia.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il futuro dei concerti musicali, ai tempi del Covid-19, potrebbe essere un ritorno agli anni '80. Ovvero, al drive in. Tutti seduti all'interno delle proprie macchine ad ascolta, dal vivo, il concerto dell'artista preferito. E' questa la soluzione alla quale stanno lavorando diversi produttori musicali italiani ed esteri.



Che degrado.

Che disastro che hanno combinato sti maledetti. Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il futuro dei concerti musicali, ai tempi del Covid-19, potrebbe essere un ritorno agli anni '80. Ovvero, al drive in. Tutti seduti all'interno delle proprie macchine ad ascolta, dal vivo, il concerto dell'artista preferito. E' questa la soluzione alla quale stanno lavorando diversi produttori musicali italiani ed esteri.



Tutto ciò che riporta agli anni '80 o '90 mi farebbe godere tantissimo!


----------



## Goro (22 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il futuro dei concerti musicali, ai tempi del Covid-19, potrebbe essere un ritorno agli anni '80. Ovvero, al drive in. Tutti seduti all'interno delle proprie macchine ad ascolta, dal vivo, il concerto dell'artista preferito. E' questa la soluzione alla quale stanno lavorando diversi produttori musicali italiani ed esteri.



Convinti loro...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il futuro dei concerti musicali, ai tempi del Covid-19, potrebbe essere un ritorno agli anni '80. Ovvero, al drive in. Tutti seduti all'interno delle proprie macchine ad ascolta, dal vivo, il concerto dell'artista preferito. E' questa la soluzione alla quale stanno lavorando diversi produttori musicali italiani ed esteri.



Con i finestrini chiusi che non si sa mai. Ma per favore...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado.
> 
> Che disastro che hanno combinato sti maledetti. Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.



Ma tu pensa tutto l indotto della musica, per un singolo concerto di media grandezza ( un palazzetto da 10k persone ) si muovono circa 800/1000 persone a partire dalla sicurezza fino all artista. 
Pensa ai tecnici delle luci che han fatto investimenti per le attrezzature e son senza lavoro da 2 mesi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Con i finestrini chiusi che non si sa mai. Ma per favore...



Tanto i concerti in auto non si guardano, si fa altro


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò che riporta agli anni '80 o '90 mi farebbe godere tantissimo!



Come darti torto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tanto i concerti in auto non si guardano, si fa altro



Eh appunto  Ma sai che invece per un discorso di cinema sta cosa si potrebbe fare?


----------



## Black (22 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il futuro dei concerti musicali, ai tempi del Covid-19, potrebbe essere un ritorno agli anni '80. Ovvero, al drive in. Tutti seduti all'interno delle proprie macchine ad ascolta, dal vivo, il concerto dell'artista preferito. E' questa la soluzione alla quale stanno lavorando diversi produttori musicali italiani ed esteri.



che min...ata

me li immagino i concerti metal a pogare in macchina


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi pare abbastanza impossibile. Il nostro è un settore morto fino al vaccino.
> Aspettiamo senza troppi patemi d’animo e ci dedichiamo alla famiglia.



Ma infatti è assurdo dai..concerto a San Siro con 70mila persone, su che razza di parcheggio lo fai?? E poi il senso quale sarebbe? Tanto vale ascoltarsi la radio..

Il settore dell'intrattenimento immagino sia in difficoltà..penso ai cinema che già stavano alla fame, moriranno adesso..anche le produzioni alla lunga andranno in difficoltà..

Per esempio io non seguo la tv ma ho notato che su Rai Tre quella soap di napoletani che fanno da 20 anni si è dovuta fermare e fanno repliche..penso alla lunga avranno problemi simili anche nelle grandi produzioni USA..

Che disastro..


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è assurdo dai..concerto a San Siro con 70mila persone, su che razza di parcheggio lo fai?? E poi il senso quale sarebbe? Tanto vale ascoltarsi la radio..
> 
> Il settore dell'intrattenimento immagino sia in difficoltà..penso ai cinema che già stavano alla fame, moriranno adesso..anche le produzioni alla lunga andranno in difficoltà..
> 
> ...



Produzioni video tutte ferme ma per altri mille motivi. Non sto qua neanche a spiegarti perché sarebbe un post da 200 righe.

Mi limito a dirti che ho visto ho visto con i miei occhi ( via Skype ) gente da azienda da 10 milioni di fatturato in lacrime


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Produzioni video tutte ferme ma per altri mille motivi. Non sto qua neanche a spiegarti perché sarebbe un post da 200 righe.
> 
> Mi limito a dirti che ho visto ho visto con i miei occhi ( via Skype ) gente da azienda da 10 milioni di fatturato in lacrime



Ti credo sulla parola, è un po' la cosa che dicevo ieri sul calcio, ho sentito anche la polemica sulle discoteche nata a piazza pulita...l'intrattenimento (a parte la tv degli amici degli amici) è messo all'ultimo posto e nominato da nessuno, gente dimenticata proprio..

Io ritorno sui cinema, sono uno che ama andarci, mi si spezza il cuore a pensare a come saranno ridotti quegli EROI che ancora oggi provano a tenere aperto contro l'avanzare di netflix e il resto...


----------



## diavolo (22 Aprile 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Con i finestrini chiusi che non si sa mai. Ma per favore...



E aria condizionata a palla per la gioia della Gretina.


----------

